# I fucked your Mom!



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2011)

Mom gets 10 yrs. for sex with daughter

I just texted my Mom that I love her and that I appreciate that she never fucked any of my friends growing up.

You should too... oh, the horror of that actually happening.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd let her lick my butthole.


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2011)

like your friends would tell you lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 24, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> like your friends would tell you lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

What a dumb bitch. Unbelievable she is too lazy to even go to s bar or something to get laid. Most would AP this skank after a dozen or so brews.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad my mom was ugly as sin growing up.  Nuthin to worry about


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2011)

As always, I'm a torn on this. If it was my kid that slept with an older women, I should feel angry and such. _However_, if *I *was the teen sleeping with the older woman, I'd be happy.

So I guess that in order to avoid being a hypocrite, I shouldn't get mad as an adult?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2011)

Why couldn't I have been abused like this?!!  That is, if she were only better looking.  Course, a 14-15 year old boy will fuck just about anything with a hole in it.


----------



## ROID (Jan 24, 2011)

bullshit.

She should have got probation and listed as a sex offender at the most.

Best thing that will probably ever happen to those kids


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 24, 2011)

ROID said:


> bullshit.
> 
> She should have got probation and listed as a sex offender at the most.
> 
> Best thing that will probably ever happen to those kids




Funny that you should say that.  What if the roles were reversed?  What if these 14 ~ 15 year old girls were your daughters, would you feel the same?  There are just some lines that should not EVER be crossed, even if these young men have 'bragging" rights.  Just saying.


----------



## ROID (Jan 24, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Funny that you should say that.  What if the roles were reversed?  What if these 14 ~ 15 year old girls were your daughters, would you feel the same?  There are just some lines that should not EVER be crossed, even if these young men have 'bragging" rights.  Just saying.



Its different for girls. These were boys.

It's hypocritical but that is how things are.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 24, 2011)

ROID said:


> Its different for girls. These were boys.
> 
> It's hypocritical but that is how things are.



I fully agree with you, I hate the hypocrisy of it all.  When my son was 14 close to 15 he dated a 19 year old girl.  Even though the age isn't that far off, the maturity level is.  What is a girl that age doing with a kid that young.  It was just weird to me.  He and his dad saw nothing wrong with it, but I had a huge issue.


----------



## ROID (Jan 24, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I fully agree with you, I hate the hypocrisy of it all.  When my son was 14 close to 15 he dated a 19 year old girl.  Even though the age isn't that far off, the maturity level is.  What is a girl that age doing with a kid that young.  It was just weird to me.  He and his dad saw nothing wrong with it, but I had a huge issue.



I would think it was a little odd if it were my son. If it were my daughter it would not happen.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2011)

ROID said:


> I would think it was a little odd if it were my son. If it were my daughter it would not happen.



Yes.

My son will be high-fived, my daughter will be stoned.






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2011)

There is a difference in maturity level between boys & girls.  But, a lot of girls are plenty immature at 19, not much more mature than a 14-15 year old boy.  

If I had a 15 year old daughter and a 30yr old guy banged her, I'd cut his cock & balls off.  If it were my son with an older woman, I wouldn't like it, but I would probably have to hi-5 him, yet let him know that if he knocks anyone up, I'm gonna kick his arse and remove at least one testicle to lower the odds next time.


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol victims... yeah..
Free PRIPS AP and drinks...
Yeah sounds like a victim to me too

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2011)

Additionally.. did we see how this all came out?!?

Dear Sally,
Sorry you saw me plowing your mom.
Signed, 
Tommy

Via facebook..
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 24, 2011)

I wanna see the FB post.


----------



## Captdick (Jan 24, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> like your friends would tell you lol


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2011)

Facebook, still ruining lives because people are stupid....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Facebook, still ruining lives because people are stupid....



If it wasn't Facebook it would have been a note someone found or by word of mouth, or who knows. Don't blame the technology - blame the idiot.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2011)

Leave that ugly bitch alone. All things aren't equal. Some dude fucking underage girls is no where near as bad as some old bitch giving a teenage boy a piece. There were no victims in this situation. 10 years for this is harsh.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

If any of my friends mom would have let me fuck them I'd be thanking them today.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 25, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Leave that ugly bitch alone. All things aren't equal. Some dude fucking underage girls is no where near as bad as some old bitch giving a teenage boy a piece. There were no victims in this situation. 10 years for this is harsh.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> If any of my friends mom would have let me fuck them I'd be thanking them today.



My friend, do I need to come find you and kick you ass?    My son is 18 and his friends have had the look.  Not even a though or option to even go there.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a younger brother (several years younger) he's a good looking kid.  We were at a BBQ and this 30 something woman was all over him.  He got mad when I started cock blocking, but the biatch was more than 15 yrs older.  I do not get it.  What the hell are these women thinking?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> My friend, do I need to come find you and kick you ass?    My son is 18 and his friends have had the look.  Not even a though or option to even go there.  :shooMost of the stuff I post in this area is meant to be ter:



I meant that post as a joke. It just wasn't that funny. Honestly, I don't think any of my friends mom's were all that anyway. I guess I never looked at them more than a friends mom.

And why would you need to kick my ass. If you were implying your old enough to be my mom it's more like little sister age.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have a younger brother (several years younger) he's a good looking kid.  We were at a BBQ and this 30 something woman was all over him.  He got mad when I started cock blocking, but the biatch was more than 15 yrs older.  I do not get it.  What the hell are these women thinking?


----------



## mich29 (Jan 26, 2011)

looks like things are starting to even out.wow 10 years. hmm she ain't that bad looking


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 26, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> My friend, do I need to come find you and kick you ass?    My son is 18 and his friends have had the look.  Not even a though or option to even go there.




I really dont see a problem with any of this. 

ps.. BTW... Gina, my 18yo son thinks ur hot !


----------



## bmw (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 26, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Facebook, still ruining lives because people are stupid....



I don't think it is FB ruining peoples lives, I think it is the stupid people ruining there own stupid lives.  Sad to say but the world is full of idiots.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I meant that post as a joke. It just wasn't that funny. Honestly, I don't think any of my friends mom's were all that anyway. I guess I never looked at them more than a friends mom.
> 
> And why would you need to kick my ass. If you were implying your old enough to be my mom it's more like little sister age.



I didn't mean you per say.  Just in general.  I would kick my own ass if I were playing with young boys.  



vortrit said:


>



  That is awesome.  I want that sigh  



Retlaw said:


> I really dont see a problem with any of this.
> 
> ps.. BTW... Gina, my 18yo son thinks ur hot !



1, if you are gonna give me kisses, please spell my name right.  Because I am unique, I spell my name unique, either that or my mom was stoned when she named me.  

2, your son has great taste


----------



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have a younger brother (several years younger) he's a good looking kid.  We were at a BBQ and this 30 something woman was all over him.  He got mad when I started cock blocking, but the biatch was more than 15 yrs older.  I do not get it.  What the hell are these women thinking?


My woman is 13 yrs older, they are thinking "fuck these shrivelly balled old men, I'm looking hot and in my peak sexual period I'm gonna have marathon sex with younger men"

me and mine have done it 11 times in one day when we first got together, we did it twice a day for 4 years straight everyday until I had to go on a week long business trip and fucked up the streak....


----------

